# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Stars Cry - new Epic cosmoopera!

## CoolStoryBro! studio

Welcome to the future!
Humanity has moved to a new stage of development since it came into contact with extraterrestial intelligence. We have found new friends but the enemies of people are no longer asleep. Our technology has made great strides forward, life is no longer so short, and the possibilities are vast. Explore new worlds, look into the political and social life of Pantheon, universal Corporations, pirate Empires from the side of a variety of heroes.


IMG_20210301_142527_059.jpg 


Plot
Mark Shai, son of the Commander of the Internal Troops of the Earth, was raised by the street, he is daring, smart and will full of enthusiasm. And when a surprise attack by extremists destroys his native Neopolis, he will look for those who destroyed the lives of his family and friends. It would seem to track down and destroy the enemies of humanity, the job can be done easily. But the global connection was lost exactly before the invasion... Who is behind this? What is he seeking? And what to do with the truth if it is much more terrible than claws of extremists?
IMG_20210301_142702_652.jpg
Our project is an opportunity for ordinary young people around the world to fulfill themselves as artists and creators. During the work on the project, we have become a real family, where everyone stands like a mountain for each other!
On our own we have created a pilot 25-page issue of the comic, which will smoothly introduce you into history! The second issue, consisting of 33 pages, is 80% ready! Now we need your help to tell the whole story to which we have devoted years of hard work and fantasy.
The First Arc will consist of four episodes, vivid and memorable events unfolding in Neopolis will not let you take a breath! However, this is only the beginning of a global and epic adventure that will overwhelm the Universe, turning the look at familiar things!
Together with this, we have developed a massive board game in the setting of the capture of the Galaxy! The player will have to control one of 8 unique playable races of the Pantheon galaxy. And only you can decide: to carry your will with fire and sword, to start a religious cult and enslave the minds of all representatives of the Universe or found the most Mighty Corporation and force everyone to reckon with your Will! The main thing is to crush other players!

boardgame.jpg

----------


## CoolStoryBro! studio

Here is our trailer!

----------


## CoolStoryBro! studio

If you like our project, feel free to support it on Kickstarter!
[url]https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/starscry/stars-cry-by-cool-story-bro-studio/                                                                                                                          
                                                                           [ATTACH=CONFIG]107830                       [/ATTACH]IMG_20210217_160447_577.jpg

----------

